# New 20 gal. long



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd really appreciate some input as I'd like to order lights this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't figure out where you are getting the 14 watt bulbs from as everything I've found is with 18 watt bulbs. Check out this thread about your product.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/124163-coralife-aqualight-t5no-24-30-a-2.html


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Remember that your tank is only 12 inches tall so it is much easier to light than normal twenty gallon tanks.


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

I've bought lights from FishNeedIt.com before and am pleased with them, It's actually where I plan to buy from again, and they sell a 30" light which is perfect for the 20 Gallon Long tank. For a two bulb T5-HO light its only $69.99 plus shipping.


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and link. Kensfish has the 2 x 14 watt listed maybe it's an error. I had actually read that link before as I've been doing a lot of reading on this forum and I'm still confused as to what is too much light.


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

Chafire said:


> I've bought lights from FishNeedIt.com before and am pleased with them, It's actually where I plan to buy from again, and they sell a 30" light which is perfect for the 20 Gallon Long tank. For a two bulb T5-HO light its only $69.99 plus shipping.


But the shipping to me in Hawaii is ~ $ 25.  At 48 watts isn't that a lot of light for a 20L? I'm already concerned about to much light.

Thanks


----------



## latnem (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Erik,

I also recently got a 20 Long that im going to setup as a shrimp breeding tank. I purchased a $19 shoplight fixture and hung it 4 inches above the tank. The fixture is 4' and has two T8 bulbs. According to the Par charts this achieves medium light which is exactly what I wanted. Just depends on how much light you want over the tank


----------



## jwalls1082 (Jul 14, 2010)

The 14 watt bulbs are 24" long, and the 18 watt ones are 30" long. Both of them are T5NO. I have the 2x 18 watt fixture sitting right on the glass of my 29 gallon. I like it a lot. Petsmart carries an Aqueon version of this light, and as far as I can tell it's the same as the Coralife one. Ballpark of $70. Of course it all depends on your goals and how much light you want.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Higher Thinking said:


> Remember that your tank is only 12 inches tall so it is much easier to light than normal twenty gallon tanks.


Using a dual T5HO lighting on a 20L will be WAY TOO much light. Even with CO2 and ferts, it would be too much. The OP is not using CO2 as I gather from the comment of low tech.



jwalls1082 said:


> The 14 watt bulbs are 24" long, and the 18 watt ones are 30" long. Both of them are T5NO. I have the 2x 18 watt fixture sitting right on the glass of my 29 gallon. I like it a lot. Petsmart carries an Aqueon version of this light, and as far as I can tell it's the same as the Coralife one. Ballpark of $70. Of course it all depends on your goals and how much light you want.


Again, one must take into consideration that the 29 gallon tank sits 6 inches higher than the 20L. This can't really be a profitable comparison. 
Although, it's always good to see a nice review.

Personally, I would think that a single T5NO sitting across the tank would suffice for most low light plants, but I can't be certain. Do you have room to elevate your light? If so, just get the dual NO and play around with the proper height.


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks H T,

That sounds workable as I could elevate it if needed. I've read here that the Coralife fixtures don't have the best reflectors. Are there any better T5 NO fixtures? 

I do have a 40 gallon tank that has a bunch of Jungle/Giant Val in it. Would it be of any use to temporally put some of the new small Jungle Val runners in the 20L to use up extra energy until the new plants get going?

Thanks again,

Erik


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

I found a great light suspension idea. The 4th post.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/129788-show-me-your-diy-light-fixture.html


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

ErikO said:


> I found a great light suspension idea. The 4th post.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/129788-show-me-your-diy-light-fixture.html


Yea that suspension system looks pretty cool. I might have to switch my lighting for my 75 to something like that.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

ErikO said:


> Thanks H T,
> 
> That sounds workable as I could elevate it if needed. I've read here that the Coralife fixtures don't have the best reflectors. Are there any better T5 NO fixtures?
> 
> ...


I don't really know how that works as far as adding plants to "use up" the light. Using plants from a cycled tank will get your new tank cycled faster though.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Watch out regarding 30" lights. Often aquarium manufacturers are often the only ones with these bulb sizes so your replacements are limited.


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

narhay said:


> Watch out regarding 30" lights. Often aquarium manufacturers are often the only ones with these bulb sizes so your replacements are limited.


 
I had read that and was concerned about replacement bulbs, but with me having the patience of a three year old, I ordered the 30" 2 x 18 watt yesterday.


----------

